# Pregnant!!



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

So I took Rubi to the vet a few days ago, to have her checked out again, make sure she is gaining the right weight, etc, and he told me she is pregnant! I've only had her a month, and she's all ready showing, plus Jake is neutered, so I guess she came to us pregnant. I'm super nervous about it because she is so little. You can all ready see the pups moving around in her belly, her nipples are all huge. I am guessing they will be chi/rat terrier pups, since the people we got her from had a young rat terrier pup that "wouldnt leave her alone". Any advice or help here would be GREAT. I've never had a chi before Rubi, I have had pups before (a husky we got off of CL came to us pregnant too, the guy didnt tell me their male wasnt neutered, found good homes for all 7 of them!). This was not an intentional breeding, I didnt even know she was pregnant when we got her! Vet said he expects pups before Christmas!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG Dustin!
That's a shocker for you.
Did you contact the breeder to tell them?

I am sorry i cant offer any advice as have only ever had a pregnant cat.
Am sure you will get lots of good advice here though.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The same thing happened with Penny a chihuahua we rescued, she had a singleton still born born pup 1/2 chi x 1/2 westie exactly two months after we rescued her, the rescue told us she was spayed...........Good luck!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

> OMG Dustin!
> That's a shocker for you.
> Did you contact the breeder to tell them?


We didnt get her from a breeder. Some nice people found her wandering the streets, nails about 1 1/2 inches long, flea infested, sores all over her body. They took her in, got her cleaned up, flea treated, then posted her on Craigs List. I got her from there.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope all goes well!

Do you know how far on she can be?

You will have to get things ready for her soon like whelping area and have your vet ready incase of compliciations 

Did your vet tell you how many he suspected there could be is it too late to have her scanned?

good luck


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats. Hope the babies are chis and healthy!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

He thinks 2. And he isnt sure EXACTLY how far along she is, but he is saying probably around beginning to middle of december for pups. I have his number all ready on hand for emergencies, priced the cecerian just in case, we are going to build a welping box for her probably over the Thanksgiving break. This came as SUCH a suprise...we definately weren't expecting it!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

How big is the father dog? If he is much bigger this can be very dangerous for her. I know someone's chi who got pregnant by accident by a much larger male and the pups had to be aborted to save the poor girl  Not to scare you but maybe find out if this is safe for her to continue in the pregnancy.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

We arent sure if the rat terrier pup is the father or if she got pregnant wandering the streets. I have our vet keeping an eye on her, we go back in the beginning of December.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, what a shocker. I don't have much advise other than to make sure she is eating a quality diet. Make sure she has plenty of protein, maybe supplement her diet with some fresh chicken or beef. How old is she? What does she weigh? Does your vet want to do an x-ray? That will tell you how many pups to expect and if she gets one stuck you will know it. I'd start a savings for the possible c-section in case it's needed. If she's really little, you may need one. Hopefully not. Good luck!

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

All I can say is WOW! I don't have any advice since I have no expierence
with puppies but good luck.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Aww well good luck! that is pretty neat though! Wish i could take one of the pups! LOL


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

> Wow, what a shocker. I don't have much advise other than to make sure she is eating a quality diet. Make sure she has plenty of protein, maybe supplement her diet with some fresh chicken or beef. How old is she? What does she weigh? Does your vet want to do an x-ray? That will tell you how many pups to expect and if she gets one stuck you will know it. I'd start a savings for the possible c-section in case it's needed. If she's really little, you may need one. Hopefully not. Good luck!


She is about 2 years old, she weights around 4lbs. He didnt mention doing an x-ray, but i'll ask about it when I take her back in.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, dustin! always an adventure, right? Sounds like you're doing everything as well as you can! There's some great advice on here. Best wishes!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

What kind of food is she eating? I would switch her to puppy food and keep her on it throughout the pregnancy and while she is lactating.

I would get an x-ray so I could know how many pups to expect. 

Go to the library or you local bookstore and start reading up!! This will be quite an experience!!

Good luck and give your girl a extra pat!

Olivia


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

wow..... thats crazy! good luck..im sure it will be fine


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg Dustin!!! what a shock.
I obviously have no experience with this but lots of luck and love to you and Rubi xxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrads on the pups


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Poor little soul 

Thankfully she is with people who love and care for her now.

Krista makes a good point about puppy size, though of course this is often an issue with any Chihuahua, so this would be of concern to me...

Personally if it wasn't too late I'd spay and abort the litter for the sake of mummy Chihuahua, obviously with the approval of vet. It would simply be a case of weighing up which option (spay or delivery) would be the safest for her. Obviously this is an emotive thing...

Good luck and I hope your little girl is okay.

x


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with the above. There are already way to many homeless animals, and yes - chi's are sought after but many are still abused and neglected. 

Personally, unless you plan on keeping them all - I'd just spay now. Those poor wee ones are better off, and your momma dog wont have to go through the stress of delivery and raising pups. It isn't just fun and games.. our breeder recently had all three of her bitches need c-sections, the first litter the one mother died on the table - the and one of her pups died after 3-4 weeks (the 2nd mum took them all on). Before that she lost whole litters and mothers to complications. Chi breeding is NOT something I would just "do" because she was pregnant already. 

I love my dog way too much to put her through it because OMG cute babies (not saying either of these are YOUR opinions) or I had a moral problem with abortion. My dogs morals are not my own, and she should not suffer because of them. Also, please realize you have not been treating her like a pregnant bitch - therefore she is lacking a lot of important nutrients and that makes it all the more dangerous.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We are all pulling for her, and you. Let's hope the sire was a samll rat terrier. Sounds like you are getting ready for pups. Rubi is very cute, give her the best care that you can and build that welping box ASAP. This is unexpected but exciting. Congratulations...


----------

